# No Bra



## Giovanni Rild (Mar 12, 2008)

I couldn't find a thread for this manga, so I started one. So, anyone like the manga?

Here's a link No Bra


----------



## Jimin (Mar 12, 2008)

You know, I tried reading the first chapter before, and I just can't get into it.


----------



## Muk (Mar 12, 2008)

wait cross dressing????? ugh .... maybe some other time


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 12, 2008)

the king returns


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 12, 2008)

heh funny manga but I stopped readin it.. waiting for scanlatin/translatin neeed finished this manga

 I love shotakon or crossdressers


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Mar 12, 2008)

Xanxus said:


> the king returns



Eh? What king?


----------



## Jimin (Mar 13, 2008)

It ain't me, that's for sure.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 13, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> It ain't me, that's for sure.


 **


----------



## Girl I don't care (Mar 13, 2008)

wrong taste


----------



## Batman (Mar 13, 2008)

I tried to read it, but I couldn't get into it.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Mar 14, 2008)

I hope they hurry up with the 10th chapter


----------



## ishi-chan (Mar 27, 2008)

It's a good manga and can appeal to both males and females.

I dunno. I don't think Yuki is really crossdressing...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 29, 2008)

I got into the manga awhile ago, and never figured anyone else on this site would like it. Glad to see I was wrong  

But releases are so painfully slow


----------



## Snakety69 (Mar 29, 2008)

Hm, this series is actually pretty cool. Call me crazy, but that certainly is one dude I'd like to bang


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Mar 30, 2008)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Hm, this series is actually pretty cool. Call me crazy, but that certainly is one dude I'd like to bang



I'm gonna sig this


----------



## Fran (Apr 5, 2008)

5 chapters in.
Not enough Ecchi


----------



## abakuskulram (Jun 11, 2008)

Never been able to digest gender bender manga.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 7, 2008)

ishi-chan said:


> It's a good manga and can appeal to both males and females.
> 
> I dunno. I don't think Yuki is really crossdressing...



Same.

I know she is a girl.

I KNOW IT!


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Sep 8, 2008)

I find it amusing. I've read those 13 chapters and it's not that bad. 

I too think "he"'s a girl.


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 8, 2008)

lol i just read this off one manga xDD quite hilarious although sometimes it annoyed me a little


----------



## Farih (Sep 8, 2008)

It's ok...a really interesting plot.  But I don't know if I can get into it enough to follow it regularly.


----------



## Kakashisensay (Sep 9, 2008)

Pain In The Ass said:


> I find it amusing. I've read those 13 chapters and it's not that bad.
> 
> I too think "he"'s a girl.



I agree, gotta be a chick.


----------



## Zaphkiel (Sep 11, 2008)

It's definitely a great read, but I'm so damn confused if it's a guy or a girl..   I'm hoping its a girl~


----------



## Blind Weasel (Sep 12, 2008)

My face has been stuck like this  since i've started reading this...

and lol at all the people "hoping" it's a girl...


----------



## Zaphkiel (Sep 12, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> My face has been stuck like this  since i've started reading this...
> 
> and lol at all the people "hoping" it's a girl...



Heh, at least it won't be quite so awkward at that point. But, i guess the awkwardness is what makes it fun!


----------



## Hodor (Sep 12, 2008)

I tried a little of this and couldnt really get into it =\


----------



## Sanity Check (Sep 12, 2008)

I've been reading for awhile now.

There're too many chapter after chapter after chapter consecutive teasing arcs.  Teasing _isn't_ romance.  

I want to see mighty penis wrestling with wet vagina, *NOW*.  I don't care if the teacher is involved.  Women shouldn't be able to flaunt themselves naked before men--or boys with complete impunity.  At least...  not all the time.

Failing that, if she turns out to be a he, maybe a little sword battle in the dark before they come to their senses.

I can't stand all the teasing.  But, for some reason I keep reading anyway.  Sad life.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Sep 16, 2008)

No Bra by Kenjiro Kawatsu

This manga is basically about a boy, named Masato, waiting for his male roommate to arrive. Masato falls asleep in his apartment, and awakes to find a hot chick, named Yuki, sleeping next to him. He soon finds out that the hot chick turns out to be his male roommate , and the Yuki's parents even confirmed he was a male.

Masato starts to have mixed feelings and despite the fact that Yuki's parents says he is a boy, Yuki keeps revealing more feminine sides of himself.

Masato then starts to question if Yuki is really a girl or a boy.

Top two panels


----------



## Mori` (Sep 16, 2008)

His body feels no pain


----------



## bloody_ninja (Sep 16, 2008)

cool I fail. So does the forum search function.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Sep 16, 2008)

Are there more than 13 chapters? If so, where can I find them>?


----------



## Way-Man (Sep 20, 2008)

I find it kinda sexy.  
Does that make me gay?


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 20, 2008)

nWo said:


> I find it kinda sexy.
> Does that make me gay?



When he looks like that, not at all


----------



## .:WokeN:. (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't believe it's a boy, no boy has such waist and hips


----------



## bloody_ninja (Sep 22, 2008)

Honestly, I wouldn't care if it was a boy or girl since that manga just made me bisexual./


----------



## Wilham (Oct 20, 2008)

I stumbled upon this one day and have been hooked. I want Yuki to be a girl to clear up any doubts that I've had on my sexuality.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Oct 20, 2008)

lol "clear up any doubts taht I've had on my sexuality"


----------



## Wilham (Oct 20, 2008)

Well every time they show a crotch shot I prey he is a she.


----------



## Cochise (Oct 22, 2008)

I didn't know anyone read this here. I read this a long time ago, and found it again a few weeks ago. I think it's fucking hilarious.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Oct 22, 2008)

Oh yeah definitely, but the scans take sooo long.


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 22, 2008)

This manga definitely reminds me of _Yubisaki! Milk Tea_.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Oct 22, 2008)

OniTasku said:


> This manga definitely reminds me of _Yubisaki! Milk Tea_.



Is that a good read? I need something to read, and No Bra simply doesnt get scanslated fast enough;


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 22, 2008)

It's a pretty decent manga, still on-going, though. I believe they have around 5 volumes out thus far, IIRC.


----------



## Legend (Oct 22, 2008)

no bra comes out like every 3 and a half months


----------



## quizmasterG (Oct 22, 2008)

i want to see this turned into an anime


----------



## Wilham (Oct 22, 2008)

bloody_ninja said:


> Is that a good read? I need something to read, and No Bra simply doesnt get scanslated fast enough;



I suggest MY BALLS and YURIA 100 SHIKI

They're by the same author and are quite entertaining. 



THE LEGEND OF Q said:


> no bra comes out like every 3 and a half months



Really. That sucks. 



quizmasterG said:


> i want to see this turned into an anime



I would totally watch it.


----------



## Legend (Oct 23, 2008)

scratch what i said earlier it comes out whenever they feel like releasing it chapter 15 just came out
*Spoiler*: _CHAPTER15_ 



we have a new girl i wonder who she is and the mystery of the "real" Maa-kun its getting good


----------



## Wilham (Oct 23, 2008)

Oh. *goes to read*


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 23, 2008)

DEAR GOD STOP JUMPING THAT GODDAMN LINE ...

anyway... what are this new girls intentions?...

and... will sensei complicate things once more... okay it's obvious she will ...
















THE LINE ...


----------



## bloody_ninja (Oct 23, 2008)

Interesting. I smell some future lesbian action.


----------



## Wilham (Oct 23, 2008)

THE LEGEND OF Q said:


> scratch what i said earlier it comes out whenever they feel like releasing it chapter 15 just came out
> *Spoiler*: _CHAPTER15_
> 
> 
> ...



I know that is whats killing me. This whole "real" Maa-kun business makes it so interesting but jesus I just want to know if yuki is truly a guy or a girl.


----------



## Legend (Oct 23, 2008)

and that is what makes me think yuki is really a girl now


----------



## Garfield (Oct 23, 2008)

I was reading this one till like 10th chapter in hopes that Yuki was a girl


----------



## Legend (Oct 23, 2008)

hey she still might be one


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 23, 2008)

Your only hope is that she has a twin named Yukimaru and her mother refered to him as Yuki on the phone...


----------



## Garfield (Oct 23, 2008)

^Highly unlikely


----------



## Wilham (Oct 23, 2008)

CX said:


> I was reading this one till like 10th chapter in hopes that Yuki was a girl



Keep faith good sir. I prey that Yuki is really a girl and may be testing Maa-kun to see if he would really love her no matter what.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Oct 23, 2008)

I want her to be a girl so the couple can have sex


----------



## Wilham (Oct 24, 2008)

Yes and yukis cousin can make it a real party.


----------



## Cochise (Oct 24, 2008)

I laughed thru most of that chapter. New character is hilarious.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Oct 26, 2008)

mAN,  I wish a girl said that to me.


----------



## Felt (Nov 10, 2008)

I just read this yesterday.

I found it by accident and then couldn't stop reading   I love it.


----------



## Aeld (Nov 10, 2008)

*looks for bateman*

why cant i find him? 

lol this manga almost destroyed UG  but i quite like it! haha! yaoi, het, they all wind up the same colour in the end...


----------



## Wilham (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm still convinced yuki is a girl though.


----------



## Aeld (Nov 10, 2008)

Wilham said:


> I'm still convinced yuki is a girl though.



 it would destory hundreds of boys across the globe reading it if it turns out she isnt


----------



## Wilham (Nov 10, 2008)

Yes I would be one of them


----------



## .:WokeN:. (Nov 10, 2008)

I bet you, the manga will end without telling if it's girl or boy


----------



## bloody_ninja (Nov 10, 2008)

I dont even think the scanslators will ever finish it - honestly


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Nov 10, 2008)

She's a girl!


----------



## Wilham (Nov 10, 2008)

.:WokeN:. said:


> I bet you, the manga will end without telling if it's girl or boy



Man I hope not. That would suck because then I'd start to think she really was a boy. 



bloody_ninja said:


> I dont even think the scanslators will ever finish it - honestly



Exactly how far behind are they.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Nov 10, 2008)

Not sure, but there are raws for like 30 chapters ahead.


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 10, 2008)

bloody_ninja said:


> Not sure, but there are raws for like 30 chapters ahead.



You mind sharing those?


----------



## Wilham (Nov 10, 2008)

Wow really. Do you have a link?


----------



## Reonhart (Nov 11, 2008)

I just read up to chapter 15. Is that like the last one available!? Does anyone know when the future chapters will come out?


----------



## bloody_ninja (Nov 11, 2008)

I dont have the actual raws on me cuz I can't read em. But ask Dynasty scanslation group. They seem to have a ton of raws, since they are the ones that supposedly sub No Bra.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Nov 11, 2008)

Apparently the manga is finished, just no one could be arsed to trans it all.


----------



## Wilham (Nov 11, 2008)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Apparently the manga is finished, just no one could be arsed to trans it all.



What! Really. I need to find the raws so I can see what happens, I don't necessarily need to read it just need to see if maa-kun finds the twig and berries.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Nov 11, 2008)

Wilham said:


> What! Really. I need to find the raws so I can see what happens, I don't necessarily need to read it just need to see if maa-kun finds the twig and berries.



lol i prefer to read scanslated XD


----------



## Wilham (Nov 11, 2008)

Apparently whenever they get to them.


----------



## Wilham (Nov 11, 2008)

I wonder why they are?


----------



## Wilham (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks man.


----------



## Smoke (Jan 3, 2009)

I've been reading it on one manga

Ch 16 just got uploaded and wow was it hot


----------



## Legend (Jan 3, 2009)

It was a great chapter. Mizuki put Masato in some very awkward positions.


----------



## Xana (Jan 3, 2009)

Ah, I started reading this not long ago. I sort of forgot about it, though. I started reading Yotsuba&! instead...maybe I'll give it another try when I'm done. It wasn't bad.


----------



## FistofIron (Jan 4, 2009)

The links don't seem to work.


----------



## Jackal (Jan 4, 2009)

no bra? sounds hawt.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

finally, the lady had NO BRA. What's her name, Mizuki 

Man it takes so long, I had to reread a couple of chapters to remember what happened.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 5, 2009)

Man, I don't care even if Yuki ends up being a girl. Maa-kun as far as he knows, knows for a FACT that Yuki is a dude. Yet, he ends up making out with him/her every other chapter even though he keeps telling himself "Yuki's a man!". 

The dude has to face it. He's as queer as a three dollar bill.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 13, 2009)

^ well technically that would just make him bi , cause he clear gets the hots for chicks; shouldnt he know by now if yuki is a girl or not, he did kinda almost go all the way that one time they drunk


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 13, 2009)

New chapter out, lol.


Amnesia ftw.


----------



## Cochise (Feb 13, 2009)

Jackal said:


> no bra? sounds hawt.



It is depending on how you view transvestites.


----------



## Legend (Feb 13, 2009)

The New chapter left off with something interesting.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 13, 2009)

inb4 Oozora was the one... lol... that'd make things interesting...


----------



## Legend (Feb 13, 2009)

She also has a secret connection to Maa-kun.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 13, 2009)

Cochise said:


> It is depending on how you view transvestites.



lol, actually its a cross dresser, one; and by my count 2 females ; but yes a deceiving title nonetheless


----------



## Cochise (Feb 15, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> lol, actually its a cross dresser, one; and by my count 2 females ; but yes a deceiving title nonetheless



Close enough, I enjoy it all the same. 

They are getting into the Maa-kun mystery part, I'm not sure whether or not I like that. The sexiness isn't there quite as much. There's no, 'Maa-kun, something is poking me in the butt.' I want that back, no mysteries.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 18, 2009)

I just read chapter 18...


*Spoiler*: __ 



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

now what!? ...

seriously... this is quite a messed up love triangle ...


----------



## Legend (Mar 18, 2009)

I don't know anyones gender anymore, Am I male?


----------



## Inugami (Mar 19, 2009)

?? sounds like this manga can mess with my gender .. I'm going to avoid it for...now


----------



## Smoke (Mar 19, 2009)

New chap, nice!!!

Was oozora kinda badly drawn here or was it just me?

In the end it _was_ the wrong maa-kun


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 19, 2009)

Now who's the guy who saved Oozora from a molester or whatnot? !

Fucked up.


----------



## Cochise (Mar 19, 2009)

This is easily the best plot twist of all time. Oozora is Maa-kun. Oozora dressed as a boy during her childhood which has caused Yuki to dress as a girl as he's gotten older. It's genius. I love this manga.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 21, 2009)

My thoughts on last chapter...







My thoughts on the special...


----------



## Legend (Mar 21, 2009)

I liked Chapter 19 for some reason.


----------



## Proxy (Mar 22, 2009)

Impossible. I can only imagine how things will turn out. And the extra special


----------



## Cochise (Mar 22, 2009)

This is really starting to get deep. 

Personally I don't know how you can't root for him to end up with Yuki. The path for that happening will be rough though. Should be some good drama with the sexiness.

The special was hilarious.


----------



## Cochise (Mar 24, 2009)

Link removed

Chapter 20 is out.


----------



## Legend (Mar 24, 2009)

Masato is getting into deeper and deeper trouble.


----------



## Cochise (Mar 24, 2009)

Indeed he is.

I understand him doing what he's doing though, it's a short term move. A lot of self gratification, but it will all topple eventually. He knows that as well, but he still cannot push himself past the temptation.

It will be awesome watching it all unfold.


----------



## Legend (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes it will be quite fun.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 24, 2009)

This is going to Nice Boat on us in 3... 2... 1...

at least unlike Makoto he _knows_ he's fucking up big time... even if he doesn't care...


----------



## Cochise (Mar 25, 2009)

He does care, he just doesn't have the strength to change his circumstances. Hard to blame him. We're already seeing a lot of self loathing from Masato, that will stay in the back of his mind. So yeah, he cares, he cares a lot. Carnal desires are simply overriding his sense of morality.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Mar 25, 2009)

Man they need to sub faster. THe series is already finished with 28 chapters and Ive been waiting a year now for it to finish XD.

I can't stand just sitting around and finding out something new every 2 months that makes me reconsider whether or not Yuki is a boy.


----------



## Cochise (Mar 26, 2009)

They have been going faster recently, they kicked out 18, 19, and 20 within a few days of each other. Personally I hope they don't increase the pace to that, but yeah the waiting every two months isn't cool.


----------



## Smoke (Jun 4, 2009)

21 is out and SUPER HAWT!!!!!!


----------



## Legend (Jun 4, 2009)

Masato is soo lucky.


----------



## Wilham (Jun 5, 2009)

Maa-kun is in trouble now. With kicking out the teacher he'll have more sexy time with Yuki but the Ooza will come over, threesome time?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 5, 2009)

So sllllllllllllllooooowwwwwww. 
Kaoru attacking Maa-kun and taking off her clothes 

Next chapter the first things we probably see is the teacher, naked.


----------



## Cochise (Jun 5, 2009)

Well, that was just fantastic. To little Masato and Yuki action, but i can live with that. It should be the focus of this next chapter, unless we get Masato and Sensei action.

:ho


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 6, 2009)

I like it


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm starting reading this manga but it is so weird.
I didn't get the first chapter at all.

Who is the girl and who is the guy?


----------



## Matt Perry (Jul 4, 2009)

Fucking baller manga.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Jul 4, 2009)

Chuck Norris said:


> I'm starting reading this manga but it is so weird.
> I didn't get the first chapter at all.
> 
> Who is the girl and who is the guy?



Masoto is the guy
and Yuki looks like a girl, but the gender remains unknown.


----------



## Jay. (Sep 9, 2009)

I read the first chapter with "no bra"

Ohhh the irony 


Anyway nice manga


----------



## Blind Weasel (Sep 9, 2009)

Finally goddamnit...

also... I thought something like this would happen... but not so fast lol...


----------



## Cochise (Sep 9, 2009)

Yeah, the direction was obvious. The pace is not so much suprising, we have 8 chapters till completion. That means we're going to get the lesser affairs now and the rest should be all about Masato and Yuki's relationship.

My biggest hope is that the team that is translating the manga keeps translating it.


----------



## Proxy (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice chapter. Things are getting more troublesome for Masato. I didn't think what happened would have occurred so quickly though.


----------



## Cochise (Sep 9, 2009)

I can hardly think of Masato's situation as troublesome.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 9, 2009)

BOOBS!

That panel made me lol.
Anyway, she's more interesting than i thought before


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 9, 2009)

So, is the dude gay or just confused?

Or is he really really into traps?


----------



## Cochise (Sep 9, 2009)

He likes traps of course.

I agree SS, she is more interesting now. Not because she has some new element in personality, nor is her character of more quality from a plot perspective, but boobs.

Boobs.


----------



## Cochise (Dec 7, 2009)

Link removed

23 and 24 are out, just sayin'.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 7, 2009)

Hell yes!
No Bra! pek

24 is out?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 7, 2009)

I guess there's absolutely no chance of Yuki being a girl, is there? 



Cochise said:


> He likes traps of course.
> 
> I agree SS, she is more interesting now. Not because she has some new element in personality, nor is her character of more quality from a plot perspective, but boobs.
> 
> Boobs.



Well duh.


----------



## Cochise (Dec 9, 2009)

Not a chance SS, not a chance.


----------



## Legend (Dec 9, 2009)

I believe it.


----------



## Soxfan17 (Jan 5, 2010)

How often does this come out? Im on Chapter 10 already, but i want to know if i should take a break to let it build up.


----------



## Legend (Jan 5, 2010)

It varies sadly.


----------



## Diarrhea (Jan 5, 2010)

I heard the ending is rage-inducing.

Might read this for the lulz.


----------



## abcd (Jan 6, 2010)

I predict 3some in the end with the way the story is going


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Jan 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _a comment_ 



This could turn out so well for him.  His girlfriend and his boyfriend are both fated lovers and they both fell in love with him.  He's the meat in an ecchi sandwich between two slices of soft, succulent bread.  They could easily bounce back and forth in the bedroom in a full-on bisexual love triangle.  Teach needs to get the hell up off Maa-kun's junk though.

I mean, I don't wanna sound gay or nothin', but it obviously ain't no big deal to Maa-kun so he should definitely be hitting that.  Him and Yuki nockin' them boots and then they team up on Oozora.  It'd be cake.


Kinda pointless to speculate though I guess.....seeing as how the manga's already finished and all.  Any chance of re-upping those raws?






*Spoiler*: _a review_ 



This is pretty good stuff.  I got referred to this manga after I tried out Prunus Girl.  I had to force myself to read the first few chapters of NoBra, but afterward it picked up my interest great and I LOVE this mystery discovery of who Maa~kun really is and how messed up the mistaken identity thing has gotten.  Delicious.  Hate the shit out of the main character though.  That's really, really really immature and weak behavior from him and I just can't root for him like I used to.  Can't wait to read the ending, even if I will rageface over it.


----------



## span049 (Jan 8, 2010)

shocking revelation for the ending... lol...
main lead is gay too :/


----------



## Legend (Jan 11, 2010)

Interesting quandry.


----------



## Cochise (Jan 11, 2010)

Link to chapter 25.

Cocktease 

Shark shaped erections 


I guarantee that the real 'shark' is just some diver.


----------



## J. Fooly (Jan 12, 2010)

Anyone have a download of the raws 26-30? If ya'll say that we'll rage at the ending i want to know now lol


----------



## Cochise (Jan 28, 2010)

Chapter 26

Nearing the end are we?


----------



## Soxfan17 (Feb 20, 2010)

Still no chapter 27? I want to see how maa is going to be an asshole to his gf this month.

Edit: Just realized that i didnt read 26 yet lol. Decent chapter maa wasnt that bad.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 11, 2010)

I love this manga. pek


----------



## Corran (Mar 11, 2010)

After reading this manga I've decided I can't stand the main guy. Such a tool for leading people on and cheating on them.
Makes me angry


----------



## Proxy (Mar 11, 2010)

Reading now


----------



## Cochise (Mar 11, 2010)

Corran said:


> After reading this manga I've decided I can't stand the main guy. Such a tool for leading people on and cheating on them.
> Makes me angry



It's the typical love triangle series. 

It's not made to be morally suggesting, nor is it made to be realistic. It's fanservice all the way. It's one of the better fanservice series too.


----------



## Corran (Mar 11, 2010)

Cochise said:


> It's the typical love triangle series.
> 
> It's not made to be morally suggesting, nor is it made to be realistic. It's fanservice all the way. It's one of the better fanservice series too.



I don't think its a typical love triangle series. If only because there is actual physical relations between the characters. Normal love triangle mangas have the main character deliberating or switching back and forth most of the time but he isn't usually committed to anyone until the end.
Its not often you get a main character the kisses around  And when you do it doesn't end well 
I know its not realistic but you still have to have the drama in there to keep it interesting, hence the whole "lying to everyone" and what will happen when they eventually find out.

Don't get me wrong I enjoy the manga, I just hate the main guy


----------



## RealaMoreno (Mar 11, 2010)

Small description for the first post would help promote this manga a bit.


----------



## Cochise (Mar 12, 2010)

If I could steal the OP, I so totally would.


----------



## Proxy (Mar 12, 2010)

Cochise said:


> If I could steal the OP, I so totally would.



Do eet.

That teacher's a sly one


----------



## Corran (Apr 14, 2010)

Chapter 30

Well that certainly had some fanservice....

Good chapter though, seems like a turning point.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Apr 14, 2010)

This series was great!!! I had tried reading it once before but got too weirded out by Yuki. But question, wtf was Yuki doing on that train at the end of the chapter?


----------



## Legend (Apr 15, 2010)

That was a pretty sad chapter, yuki looked so dejected.


----------



## Soxfan17 (Apr 28, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOO, i finally get ready to read the 2 newest chapters and One Manga has taken No Bra down. Im so sad right now, i was really enjoying this.


----------



## Smoke (Apr 28, 2010)

So I was right? It's the end


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 29, 2010)

I guess this is the best ending possible


----------



## Wilham (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice ending. But it does sadden me that its over. 

Maybe they'll make an anime for it.


----------



## Legend (Apr 29, 2010)

That was a sweet ending


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 29, 2010)

Had no problem with the ending. It was the best possible route I could have imagined.


----------



## Proxy (Apr 29, 2010)

Good to see it end that way.

Still, nothing was said about the teacher though.


----------



## abcd (Jul 1, 2010)

Is there any similar manga ?? 
i tried the same authors other manga kyobano onsen or something .. not as good


----------



## Bleach (Jul 1, 2010)

Do you mean a romance with gender bender lol?


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Jul 1, 2010)

.......it ended in a way I find somewhat satisfactory mostly because it was still sort of open.  Boy was that guy lucky that he ended up in the middle of this giant mistaken identity snafu.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I was really sort of hoping that the other two would end up together and that the main character would end up sharing both of them.  Suppose that could still happen, but it's just sad that it couldn't end with Yuki and Kaoru getting together as star-crossed lovers.  If Masato had ended up with the shallow teacher it'd've been a decent consolation prize.  ...milf...milf...milf...milf...milf...milf


----------



## abcd (Jul 2, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Do you mean a romance with gender bender lol?



Not exactly the same story .. It should have the main elements of confusion and comedy


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Jul 2, 2010)

Before NoBra I was reading PrunusGirl.  Could try that...


----------



## Soldier (Jul 2, 2010)

I read it. It annoyed me a little and the ending made me .


*Spoiler*: __ 



I wanted Yuki and Masato to end up together. I felt their bond more than I felt Masato's and Kouru's.


----------

